# My Ultramarines WIP



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

this is the start of my first army, ultramarines fourth company. the tactical marine was my test piece, the blue isn't as bright as in pictures. the terminator chaplain i did today in my day off. the pictures arent that clear so i'll apologise now. 
so far in my army i have marneus calgar and honour guard, command squad, 2 tactical squads, a 10 man assaullt squad, devestator squad, sniper scouts, a teminator squad, terminator assaullt squad, 2 rhinos, a razorback, 2 vindicators, predator, a land raider and a land raider aries. 
as you can see got half at least base coated.
not bad as they all on the sprues 2weeks ago.

Any comments, advice and /or criticisms would be greatly appreciatted


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet dude!. Not to sure about blood on bayonets though


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

neither am i was just trying some stuff out


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking good so far. Love the termie chaplain.

tip on doing bloody wepons, less is more only apply it to the very edges of the blade.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very impressive stuff. Great conversion on the Land Raider Ares and the level of painting is also brillaint. You collect anything else?


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

no not at the moment, only just started out in the hobby. been painting my brothers stuff for years an for friends the last year or so. i have hit upon a winning idea, i have stopped charging to paint there stuff and now they buy 2 of whatever they want painting. so everything u see was free. i have probably the same again to build. also have some guard stuff, some fantasy stuff and a soul grinder which i may be a little bit in love with.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good. Pics are a tad dark but from what I can see these are very cleanly painted and shaded. Good times.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the 4th company shoulderpads IMO they look the best of the Ultras. Great painting and I hope you keep updating as these really make me want to paint Space marines.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

will get some more pics up tomorrow base coated all the squads and just finished a terminator amd terminator librarian, would do it now but gotta get ready for work


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Sgt Pasanius said:


> will get some more pics up tomorrow base coated all the squads and just finished a terminator amd terminator librarian, would do it now but gotta get ready for work


Nice work mate! Try using a mix of red and brown inks to use for blood, rather than actual paint. As others have said too, maybe just use it sparingly. I find if I wipe some off with my finger it looks more natural than with a brush.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

That Landraider Aries is a beautiful thing. That Chaplian is pretty good too, but did you have to mutilate that poor Genestealer?


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Skreining said:


> That Landraider Aries is a beautiful thing. That Chaplian is pretty good too, but did you have to mutilate that poor Genestealer?


yes yes i did mwah ha ha ha


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

awesome, That chaplain looks so cozy lol


----------

